# Bticino: pronunciación



## Schenker

hola, quería preguntarles sobre la pronunciación de la marca de productos eléctricos "bticino", ¿al ponunciarla se ignora la "b" inicial ???? (con lo cual en español se pronunciaria "tichino") 
así he escuchado yo pronunciarla, me gustaría saber si está bien.

chao.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Si lo haces bien dirias, bi tichino, pero a veces se omite y se dice tichino.
De todas formas espera un nativo que conozca la empresa.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
Yo no conozco este término, pero si tuviera que leerlo diría "bi tichino", como ya te ha dicho Jose


----------



## Schenker

Ok gracias. Espero que alguien de Italia y que conozca la marca me saque de la duda.


----------



## Edmond

Schenker said:


> Ok gracias. Espero que alguien de Italia y que conozca la marca me saque de la duda.


 
Ciao questo è il mio primo post e non mi sarei mai immaginato di dover rispondere in merito ad una azienda produttrice di materiale elettrico.
Bticino è un'azienda che produce materiale elettrico sia civile che industriale.
Se cerchi con un qualsiasi motore di ricerca trovi sicuramente il sito ufficiale (non ho letto bene il regolamento quindi non so se sia possibile postare link).
Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, Edmond tiene razón y la pronuncia es como te la ha sugerido José.

Saludos


----------



## Schenker

gracias por la confirmación Sabrinita.

y amigo Edmond parece que no leiste bien mi post, ya que sólo pregunte por la PRONUNCIACION de la marca, no sobre la historia o la pagina web

saludos a todos...


----------



## arirossa

Ciao Schenker, qui tutte le persone che conosco (in particolare il mio elettricista  ) dice "biticìno" (scritto come viene letto da un italiano, correggetemi per come deve leggersi in spagnolo).


----------



## irene.acler

Arirossa, in spagnolo si leggerebbe "bitichino" (con "chi" e non "ci", perché il suono è diverso).


----------



## Schenker

Hola arirossa, gracias por tu respuesta. Las personas que conozco en Chile la pronuncian ignorando la "b" (dicen "ticino"), lo cual me pareció que era un error y ahora sé que yo estaba en lo correcto.
saludos


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> Hola, quería preguntarles sobre la pronunciación de la marca de productos eléctricos "bticino", ¿al ponunciarla se ignora la "b" inicial ???? (con lo cual en español se pronunciaría "tichino").
> Así he escuchado yo pronunciarla, me gustaría saber si está bien.
> 
> Chao.


 


Schenker said:


> Gracias por la confirmación Sabrinita.
> 
> Y amigo Edmond parece que no leiste bien mi post, ya que sólo pregunté por la PRONUNCIACION de la marca, no sobre la historia o la pagina web.
> 
> Saludos a todos...


----------



## intruso_l

*P*rimero que nada tendre que decir que el ocio en mi el dia de hoy fue mucho y revisando la red encontre este foro y solo para contestar tu pregunta decidi inscribirme (lo que hace el ocio)

*P*rimero que nada tendras que saber que la b en bticino si se pronuncia y talvez un italiano no podra decirte como se pronuncia la palabra bticino junta porque es una invencion de un mexicano.

*E*l creador del logotipo que es Ricardo Salas decidio usar la letra B de Bassani y ticino (El Tesino en español) por un rio de la una region italiana que colinda con Suiza (te comento esto por si alguien quiere apantallarte con cual es la real pronunciacion)

*A*si que si quieres pronunciarlo bien seria b ticino "junto" bticino asi como lo lees
*N*o intentes darle el corte sonoro de la lengua del ingles o del italiano o de cualquier otro lado, solo pronuncialo asi y tu vida sera mas relajada y podras mandar muy lejos a los que te dicen que se pronuncia como el rio "*T*icino"


----------



## Neuromante

¿La marca de qué nacionalidad es?


----------



## Melipillano

Neuromante said:


> ¿La marca de qué nacionalidad es?


 

*BTicino fin dalla sua nascita.*
Fondata a Varese,(Lombardia) nel primissimo dopoguerra, in un clima di fervida espansione della produzione industriale, BTicino è storicamente la prima azienda italiana ad aver fatto dell'innovazione il cardine del proprio sviluppo. Nel mercato italiano rappresenta il marchio più diffuso, conosciuto e di riferimento più importante.

http://www.bticino.it/site/conosci_bticino/

Si pronuncia *"bitichino"*

Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí la marca es italiana de origen, yo creo que se debe pronunciar "en italiano". Además el nombre del río está en su forma italiana

En caso contrario tendríamos que pronunciar todos en babilonés.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Per tagliare la testa al toro, chiamando il numero verde della ditta italiana in questione, i nostri eroi scopriranno che l'esatta pronuncia di BTicino è BiTicino (tutto attaccato), che in spagnolo si legge BiTichino.


----------



## Melipillano

irene.acler said:


> Arirossa, in spagnolo si leggerebbe "bitichino" (con "chi" e non "ci", perché il suono è diverso).





Neuromante said:


> Sí la marca es italiana de origen, yo creo que se debe pronunciar "en italiano". Además el nombre del río está en su forma italiana
> 
> En caso contrario tendríamos que pronunciar todos en babilonés.






Angel.Aura said:


> Per tagliare la testa al toro, chiamando il numero verde della ditta italiana in questione, i nostri eroi scopriranno che l'esatta pronuncia di BTicino è BiTicino (tutto attaccato), che in spagnolo si legge BiTichino.


Come già detto, nel lontano 10/02/07 , ore 13:57, dalla nostra cara irene.


----------

